# For those who have used split ender, please advise !



## cornaline (May 24, 2012)

Hello ladies,

I have red a lot of reviews on split enders, and want to make the decision to try it or not. 

From what I red through my researches, the reviews ar mixed as some say that it damaged their hair but also cutting the healthy hair . 

I am considering getting one to stop relying on my hairdresser for trims (who tend to trim more to my liking). 

So I need advice on:

1. Is it worthy ? Is there a risk of damaging my hair using it ?

2. I red that there ar efake one sold around ( even on amazon). Where should I get it if I should get one ? which brand do you recommend ?

Many thanks.


----------



## NJoy (May 24, 2012)

I give splitender a thumbs up. It does cut the ends, whether split or not but, the amount cut is so small, it's not noticeable. And it feels good knowing that you have healthy ends. In fact, I liked it so much that I had to put it away from myself. I was using it monthly for the first 3 months, even tho my ends didn't need it.

I bought a splitender from Marshall's a zillion years ago. I don't think that was a real one. It was horrible. I bought the one I have now from the splitender website. 

My one suggestion is to make sure that your blades don't get dull. Dull blades (just like with scissors) can break or split the ends instead of cutting them. They also sell replacement blades too but, you won't need replacements for awhile.

Thumbs up.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 24, 2012)

I watched a few reviews on yt and all the aa ladies seem to agree that u gotta use it on very straightene hair.

Has anyone tried it on stretched hair vs blow dried and flat ironed? Does it damage fros when used on nappy hair?

Also, some say it snags and yanks on unstraightened hair. Anyone experience that? Did it trim raggedy?

Id like to get one too but don't want to flat iron


----------



## longhairdreaming (May 24, 2012)

I've had my splitender for almost a year and I love it. I can trim as needed and it helped me get and kep my ends in order...doesn't maintain blunt cuts but I don't care for them either so it's not an issue for me. I've not noticed any damage. You must use it on straightened hair or it will snag and pull your hair. I always use my right after I finish a flat iron session.


----------



## CB1731 (May 24, 2012)

I neeeeeed one like right now!


----------



## D.Lisha (May 24, 2012)

I have one and I L O V E it! 
It's best used on freshly straightened hair in order to avoid snags or tangles. The instructions also state that 3 passes are necessary to get optimum results. I love how smooth it leaves my hair feeling afterwards!
The ONLY place I would recommend buying from is the direct website (http://www.splitender.com/1-888-410-6655/about-talavera.htm)

It also comes with some "miracle silk" capsules that are formulated to help restore weathered ends.  I personally haven"t used them, but I may give them a try after my upcoming split-ender session.

I brought one right after my setback in September,and it has definitely with keeping my ends in tip top shape.  

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2012)

I have it and its great! I've used it in my girls before I bc'd them. I will use it in 6 months to clip their ends again


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 25, 2012)

Definitely some of the best money I've ever spent!  I was putting of going to the salon, because I just don't want anyone else's hands in my hair.  The split ends were getting bad though, and my search and destroy's weren't cutting it.  After using the split ender once, my hair has been a moist, soft, fluffy cloud, and it's gonna be a long LONG time before I sit in a stylists chair again!


----------



## MystiqueBabe (May 25, 2012)

I need one of these lol. And I just cut a couple of inches off my hair due to split ends. Definitely going to order this.


----------



## AlwaysNatural (May 25, 2012)

I've only used it once, and I just want to say USE SMALL SECTIONS and DETANGLE well. I used it on my friends blow dried hair and my hair straightened. If you use big sections your hair will snag and strands can possibly get ripped out. When I straighten my hair 3 weeks from now for a length check since i have been protective styling for a long time i'll prob use it again.

I do a heavy dc, blow dry with leave in and serum basically to "set" the hair, flat iron and do NOT use any product after that or oil then i use it and then put serum on for shine. I've never used those little gel packet things that come with it yet.


----------



## cornaline (May 25, 2012)

Thank you Ladies,

You have gotten me very motivated.  I placed an order on the sites you recommended.  I can't wait to receive it , althoug I know I got to be patient cause I am abroad (in Congo) and my shipment will take 18 days to get to Brussells and probably another week and half for my shipping compagny to send the package to me in Congo.


----------



## D.Lisha (May 25, 2012)

cornaline said:
			
		

> Thank you Ladies,
> 
> You have gotten me very motivated.  I placed an order on the sites you recommended.  I can't wait to receive it , althoug I know I got to be patient cause I am abroad (in Congo) and my shipment will take 18 days to get to Brussells and probably another week and half for my shipping compagny to send the package to me in Congo.



cornaline
Be sure to update us when you finally get a chance to use it . I'm sure you won't be disappointed.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (May 25, 2012)

I have one and have not experienced any issues. Yes it trims all ends, healthy or not but the amount is really minimal. So minimal, it looks like little pile of dust when done.


----------



## freckledface (Sep 12, 2012)

Thinking about getting one of these. In the instructions online it says no leave in or styling products. I'm assuming everyone ignore that part for their leave in and heat protector right.


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 12, 2012)

I use it a day or 2 after straightening without any added product


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 12, 2012)

Best purchase I made all year.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm happy with my purchase but I do recommend that if your hair is damaged (lots of split ends), you get a professional trim and then maintain it with the Splitender.  The trim is minimal - I would guess about 1/4 inch.

I told one stylist that I was using the Splitender and he asked if it was a blunt cut or razor cut.  I honestly don't know.  His concern was that my hair is curly and a razor cut would be damaging.  However, I only trim on straightened hair (blown out & flat ironed).


----------



## serenity34 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thinking about purchasing this soon.  Is everyone still pleased with the purchase


----------



## serenity34 (Dec 3, 2012)

bumping this thread


----------



## gennatay (Dec 3, 2012)

See now I want one...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 15, 2013)

NJoy divachyk longhairdreaming  are you you guys still using the Splitender?  If so, have you replaced the blades, yet?  How often do you replace them?  How much do the replacement blades cost?  Does the official website spam you after you order from them? 
Are you ladies still going to the salon every so often for a professional trim etc.?

I was watching some YT videos on this and found one on Ebay for $49.99 to avoid S&H and getting spammed.  Please advise.

TIA


----------



## NJoy (Feb 15, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @NJoy @divachyk @longhairdreaming are you you guys still using the Splitender? If so, have you replaced the blades, yet? How often do you replace them? How much do the replacement blades cost? Does the official website spam you after you order from them?
> Are you ladies still going to the salon every so often for a professional trim etc.?
> 
> I was watching some YT videos on this and found one on Ebay for $49.99 to avoid S&H and getting spammed. Please advise.
> ...


 
I haven't used my splitender since going natural. I mean, I loved it while relaxed but just haven't used it but expect it to still be good...as long as my hair is straight. Maybe when I straighten my hair in June. I haven't replaced the blade but really want to. I'm interested in hearing other responses on that one because I'm in the market.

I ordered directly from the site and haven't heard anything else from them since so, no spam. As for trims, I've been doing my own.


----------



## longhairdreaming (Feb 15, 2013)

MileHighDiva I've not used mine in a while. I ordered mine from the original website. The only email I received from the website was the receipt for the purchase. Before I started using it I got a professional trim but haven't had one 'cause of where I live.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 15, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> NJoy divachyk longhairdreaming  are you you guys still using the Splitender?  If so, have you replaced the blades, yet?  How often do you replace them?  How much do the replacement blades cost?  Does the official website spam you after you order from them?
> Are you ladies still going to the salon every so often for a professional trim etc.?
> 
> I was watching some YT videos on this and found one on Ebay for $49.99 to avoid S&H and getting spammed.  Please advise.
> ...



MileHighDiva,

I haven't used the split ender in a while because my ends are staying healthier for longer periods, thus I'm not having to split end my hair in-between stylist visits. I have had my device for about a year, give or take and I haven't replaced the blades. I'm unsure of the blade replacement recommendation. I think I could go a little longer than recommended since I don't use it often. I purchased from the official site and haven't heard from them since purchasing so no, no spam. I get a professional trim when needed. Right now I'm dusting at every visit which is every 10-12 weeks. My hair is thriving with this method which is alleviating the need for using the split ender.

JJamiah, do you have a split ender and have you replaced the blades?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 16, 2013)

divachyk NJoy longhairdreaming  Ladies, thank you for the quick responses!  Now, I will not be leery about ordering from them.  Thanks!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 18, 2013)

divachyk I actually have two split enders, and one is untouched because I did need new blades. the other is dull and in need of new blades.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 9, 2014)

Bumping...is anyone still using this? Any updates? I'm considering purchasing...


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 9, 2014)

I have one and have never used it on myself I always have a friend do it after I flatiron. I'm terrified to use it on myself so I probably will have a friend do it again for me. What did you want to know about it in particular?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Bumping...is anyone still using this? Any updates? I'm considering purchasing...



Do a search on the forum and you will find current threads where people are still using them. There were quite a few people who just purchased and used theirs in the past 3 months.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

xxinsanexxchels said:


> I have one and have never used it on myself I always have a friend do it after I flatiron. I'm terrified to use it on myself so I probably will have a friend do it again for me. What did you want to know about it in particular?



There isn't anything to be afraid of. It cuts so little hair that you are safer using it than scissors. Just do thin sections and it will be easy.


----------



## gemruby41 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have one, and I really like it.  I use it after rollersetting my hair.  I use it on small sections, and it doesn't snag my hair.  Like faitVA said, it only cuts a tiny amount of hair.


----------

